# A different knurling tool thanks to TomG



## Pacer (Nov 28, 2012)

Recently TomG showed us his "BestYet" knurling tool and I thought that it looked pretty cool, so I decided to see if I couldnt copy it --

I ran off a couple pics of Toms tool and "interpolated?" the sizes to make it to. Its all made with stuff from the scrap box, main body is a slab of 5/8" steel plate (didnt have any aluminum that would do) and the uprights are aluminum, adjust screws are some 5/16-18 thread stock with thumb knobs soldered on, lock screws on side are 1/4-20 thread stock also with shop made thumb knobs to tighten. 

And, no, I havent used it yet ... will get around to that in a couple days, got some heavy home maintenance going on -- aka 'honeydos'


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 28, 2012)

I may not be seeing it quite right. It seems to me that you have to adjust the two knurls separately, since it doesn't look like the two of them float to apply equal pressure to the work from both sides. The scissor (and Cam-jack) type is self-centering by nature, so one adjustment is all you need.

If I'm missing something, please set me straight.


----------

